
The Sex Life of Samuel Pepys (2016) - pepys
https://www.rmg.co.uk/discover/behind-the-scenes/blog/sex-life-samuel-pepys
======
mmastrac
Related - someone turned his diary entries into tweets and it's amazing to
follow: [https://twitter.com/samuelpepys](https://twitter.com/samuelpepys)

~~~
mturmon
That's nice and works well in twitter format.

As noted in the OP above, the combinations of Spanish and French that are
slipped in
([https://twitter.com/samuelpepys/status/1027169517145870336](https://twitter.com/samuelpepys/status/1027169517145870336))
are _not_ the emissions of some auto-translator gone mad. They are the
personal code of Pepys for "sensitive" titbits.

------
Kurtose
Pepys’ old house on Buckingham Street in London was my office for a couple of
years. It was nice but he seems to have had more fun there. I did encounter
fellow cyclist and similarly adulterous Boris Johnson on his bike around there
before he became world famous bumbling Brexiteer and Foreign Secretary.

------
cafard
It reads oddly today, with the lineup of men who have used their power to
demand sexual favors, and then lost their positions for that.

------
trhway
wasn't it kind of sexual revolution of post- Cromwell/Puritan England?

~~~
56chan4
You will find intelligent people are more deviant and he was an intelligent
person. In a way, you could say "Pedophilia - The stupid dont get it" and it
would be true for a whole host of reasons.

